# IUI costs in UK??



## Vaishali (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello there,

This is my first post .I read some of the posts and really felt that all of you are very warm..

Ok, about me..I am Dr. Vaishali..I am a homeopathy doctor..
We are from India...My Husband is in UK , working for a IT firm...We plan to live in Hounslow area...
I am 31, my husband is 32...We are married from last 2 years , trying for a baby but no luck..

Can any one help me with few of my queries please??
1)How much would 1 IUI cycle cost??Including injections, sonography etc
2)If i get my self registered with NHS, how much will it cost??(I heard that there is some waiting time)
3)Is it better to go through NHS or do it from private clinic

Thanks a lot and al the best to every one...
Vaishali


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Vaishali

If you are registered with the NHS you can go on the waiting list for IUI (which depending on different areas can vary - in my area it is a 2 year wait)
Also I'm sure they would probably want to look into possible reasons for not having conceived yet?  Which could also take time... 

Private IUI costs around £400-£500 per cycle for everything

Hope this helps..

Pri..xx


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Vaishali  

Welcome to Fertility Friends - I hope you find lots of support and information on the site.

Firstly I think you need to register with your local GP.  Then you can explain to him or her that you have been trying for two years to conceive.  Normally the first thing they will do is test your husband's sperm.  If that comes back okay, they will probably refer you to a gynaecologist for further investigations.  There really isn't any point in going for IUI without having had the sperm test and/or the gynae tests, because you would be wasting your time and money.  Once you know what the problem is (if there is one) then you can make a decision from there.

Each area has different rules regarding fertility treatment - where I live in Surrey you don't get any free IUI's but you can get one free IVF cycle.  We are paying for IUI (this is the 2nd cycle that I am on now) and last time it cost £1,150 including all the drugs and scans.  This will probably vary from clinic to clinic.

I hope this message has been helpful.  Register with a GP and take it from there - they will be able to advise you from then on.

Wishing you lots of luck.

Elodie
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello and welcome to FF particularly the IUI section, have you read our beginners guide;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0

Once you feel ready pop on and join our IUI girls who are TTC'ing, good luck;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82476.210

Cx

PS I paid £550 per cycle its now costing about £650, plus drugs, which at the time I got on prescription so was very lucky, my PCT stopped doing that shortly after I had m cycles and now you have to pay, not sure of the cost though for drugs. Personally my area doesn't do free IUI's so we had to pay privately, do let us know how you get on.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have enquired with a private clinic near to where I live (North East) and IUi costs about £800.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Vaishali (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks all of you..
Yes, we had gone for Husband's spewrm test..It is normal(Quality and count)..
Even i have undergone tests, they are normal..
We have tried 3 IUIs in India, but no result..
My Doc. is saying to go for IVF, but i am scared that if it fails then we have no where to go as it's the last stage..
I was planning to come to UK and  join my Husband,but after looking at the costs/waiting time involved, i would rather stay back in India and continue withy IUI with frozen samples..
May be 2-3 months down the line, my Husband will come to India and we will go for IVF with fresh sample..

Again, thank you all for your kind help..
Vaishali.


----------

